# Deer Shedding it's Fur.



## BIGbucks2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

My wife has been complaining about my deer head mounts around the house. She has noticed that a significant amount of hair has fallen off the deer's nose. When is it time to take these precious trophies down? Is it unhealthy for them to stay up? The deer is about 15 years old. Is this due to how old the mount is?


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I was reading somewhere about bugs that eat the hide. Makes the hair fall out. You would see track marks where the bugs were though.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

If there is a lot of hair, there are probably bugs getting them. Put them in a garbage bag and set of a bug fogger in it. That will kill the bugs


----------

